
Axios Joe Uchill thinks using macOS is dangerous - arnieswap
Axios Joe Uchill notes: &quot;Any change that reduces Apple&#x27;s control over app curation could also make using the iPhone a little more dangerous.&quot; So using macOS is more dangerous? Please give me a break.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.axios.com&#x2F;critics-smell-blood-around-the-iphone-app-store-7b4e0591-8a0f-44a2-9ebd-b746478d24d8.html
======
kgraves
who?

